# Anyone from northern NJ area (NJ/NYC) area



## klonopin_g (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey, I'm 24 M and looking for friends from any where around the NJ and NYC area. 

If you'll like you talk, IM me at:

AIM: dynamicChicanery 
Yahoo: psychic_damage
MSN: thermodynamicfro at hotmail dot com


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi remeber me ?


----------



## klonopin_g (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah I do. There aren't many girls from NJ here... Hows it going for you?


----------



## klonopin_g (Jul 21, 2005)

that's cool, what part of NJ you're moving too?


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

klonopin_g said:


> Yeah I do. There aren't many girls from NJ here... Hows it going for you?


I'm good. :nw


----------



## klonopin_g (Jul 21, 2005)

Hows it going with angela?


----------



## klonopin_g (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh ok. I'm from hudson county.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

Zee said:


> klonopin_g said:
> 
> 
> > that's cool, what part of NJ you're moving too?
> ...


I love about 40 minutes from New Brunswick. And I have friend that lives there. So I'm there a lot. lol It makes me nervous because I live in the country... so that's "city driving" for me. lol


----------



## klonopin_g (Jul 21, 2005)

Isn't it mostly highway driving?


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

klonopin_g said:


> Isn't it mostly highway driving?


Ahh... Route 18 is horrible.


----------



## klonopin_g (Jul 21, 2005)

driving is just way too much for me so i dont even do it, I'm glad i dont live in a place where a car has to be like a living breathing part of your body


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Zee, I go to see shows in New Brunswick sometimes. I live near Asbury Park.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

heyy. if anyone is bored tonight, come to Paul's Tavern in Belmar. There is an art show with bands playing, and I think even a slight discount on drinks, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## AngryPlatypus (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey, good to see a lot of NJ'ers here.

Anyone from Bergen County?


----------



## klonopin_g (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm from Hudson myself


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

<-- Bergen County too.


----------



## AngryPlatypus (Aug 1, 2005)

Cool, another Bergen person here. What town are you from? I'm at Glen Rock/Wyckoff myself.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

c0 said:


> Morris County here...


I work in Morris County.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

AngryPlatypus said:


> Hey, good to see a lot of NJ'ers here.
> 
> Anyone from Bergen County?


yes


----------



## jai1906 (Mar 24, 2011)

Im from north bergen


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

central n
aim:scklbad


----------

